
Crew.co sold to Dribbble - sprybear
https://medium.com/@mikaelcho/we-just-sold-crew-to-dribbble-b69a360da30b
======
aristotle2
Dribbble is owned by tiny.website and they own a good part of the design
market. It seems the really want to corner the design market, given how many
designers use Unsplash, the product that Crew made.

